# More jobs being advertised online in New Zealand



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The number of skilled job vacancies advertised online in New Zealand continued to grow in August, according to the latest analysis by the Labour and Immigration Research Centre, a service of the Department of Labour. The latest results from the Department’s Jobs Online shows that skilled job vacancies increased in most regions, in most industries [...]

Click to read the full news article: More jobs being advertised online in New Zealand...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Carole has applied for loads and loads of Teaching jobs but has not had one offer.

She has the experience being in Education for over 15 years with an excellent CV etc etc.

We have heard from people in NZ that they are reluctant to give jobs prior to being in NZ due
having been let down by people in the past being offered posts but never turning up.

We are having the Telephone Interview on Wednesday so maybe we will get a positive nod
from NZ House London soon.

Shane, Carole, Kai and Hagrid the Newfie.


----------

